# Battery Tender



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello
i am looking for thoughts and ideas on tending batteries over the winter i do not wanna remove onboard chargers from boats
i have multiple boats with noco genius chargers and love them but cant spend that kinda $$$ to tend batteries
would love to build some type of tending station with small amp chargers will need at least 6 so resonably priced but not junk, dont wanna an exspensive battery
Thanks Rusty


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I picked up a battery tender at Tractor Supply last year, was less than $20.
Just hook to battery and plug in, works great.
Also used it on my IH Cub Cadet to keep it's battery good and charged all winter.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Harbor Freight usually has them on sale for less than $20.00.
I've used them and they are OK for the money.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Harbor Freight usually has them on sale for less than $20.00.
> I've used them and they are OK for the money.


One of these fried my one year old battery... Went to a deltran battery tender in 2007 and cured all my issues with the hft one


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh (Jun 28, 2013)

You can get 4 deltron tenders on eBay for $90


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh (Jun 28, 2013)

That's just a little more money that the harbor freight one but a way better product


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a four bank deltran and a two bank. You can use as many banks on the charger as needed and they work great. For the cost, like you said a little more (not much) but what it has saved me in replacing batteries has paid for itself over the years. Buddy picked one up at Costco in Avon, Ohio at a good price last November but not sure if they still have them


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I bought mine at Harbor Freight and they seem to work. It's interesting that you like your NOCO Genius as I just bought one and have to wait for better weather to hook it up. Hope it works well for me.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have 3 different models & they all work as expected. One is the actual "Battery Tender", one is from TSC, & one from Rural King. The prices were $39, $25, & $20. The 2 cheaper ones work as well as the metal BT, but probably won't last as long. Money well spent IMO.


----------

